# Drill Doctor or Drill Bits



## Padre (Oct 28, 2010)

Over the past year or so I have purchased the "standard" array of drill bits for drilling out blanks.  I am surprised at how many of them dull rather quickly.

I have been looking at the Drill Doctor DD750X ($139 shipped) and I am wondering:
1.  Does it really super scary sharpen the drill bits like we sharpen our turning tools?
2.  Most of my bits are brad point.  The DD will change those to a split point.  Any large difference in performance?
3.  Would it be better just to buy bits?  On average, a good bit costs $7.00.  You can only buy about 20 bits for that amount of money.

Opinions?


----------



## alphageek (Oct 28, 2010)

I have the smaller, cheaper Drill doctor... I wouldn't trade it for anything... Any of my brad point bits have been ground down to normal shape now...

I wish I would have gotten the 750, but I won't be buying bits for a LONG time.  Other than my "odd" pen sizes, most of them are a relatively cheap set that I will sharpen.. (sometimes even before they've been used just cause the DD makes them sharpern than new).


----------



## livertrans (Oct 28, 2010)

Well worth the money spent on it. Ive had mine for years and cant count the number of times I have used it. I also have purchased many large size drill bits and have found them to not have the cutting ends to run true with the sides of the bits and causing the holes drilled with them to not cut very smoothly or  be as sharp as they are after sharpening . A quick sharpening with my drill doctor fixes the problem.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 28, 2010)

It is very important to use sharp drill bits, especially when you are dealing with segments or touchy woods such as snake wood.  The Drill Dr. is well worth the cost if you are going through a lot of bits because they dull.  The 750 is good because you can vary the attack angle from 118 degrees to 135 degrees and you can make the tips split points.  Now if you are only drilling 20-30 blanks a year then the $139 is a little overkill.


----------



## tdjumr (Oct 28, 2010)

alphageek said:


> I wish I would have gotten the 750


 
If you don't mind me asking, what is your reasoning for wishing you got the 750?  I'm looking at the 500x to put on the Christmas list.


----------



## Padre (Oct 28, 2010)

tdjumr said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I would have gotten the 750
> ...



It is made to go up to a 3/4" bit with no add-ons.  The large chuck accessory is $28, and the DD500X is $128.00.  Together that is $156 which is $17 more than the DD750X.  They do sell just a 500X for 99.99, but I don't see it listed on the DD site.  Amazon confuses me though because the $99 one looks like the DD500X they show on the DD site, and the one they list as the DD500X is a strange looking thing.

These prices are from Amazon btw.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 28, 2010)

Padre said:


> Over the past year or so I have purchased the "standard" array of drill bits for drilling out blanks.  I am surprised at how many of them dull rather quickly.
> 
> I have been looking at the Drill Doctor DD750X ($139 shipped) and I am wondering:
> 1.  Does it really super scary sharpen the drill bits like we sharpen our turning tools?
> ...



1. No. They'll be sharp, but not that sharp.
2. Yes. I like 'em better that way. 
3. If you like brad point bits, buy new ones. If you like split point or twist bits, buy the DD.

I have the cheaper DD and like it. But I wonder if chucking a bit up in a drill and spinning it against a piece of sandpaper wouldn't be just as good...


----------



## tdjumr (Oct 28, 2010)

Padre said:


> tdjumr said:
> 
> 
> > alphageek said:
> ...


 
I think the 500X is the same thing as the DD500X.  I cannot find anytihng about the DD500X being a newer model.  Linking to the Northern Tool listing direct from DD website, it has the same picture as Amazon.  The DD website does refer to the DD500x as the 500X in a couple places


----------



## Padre (Oct 28, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Padre said:
> 
> 
> > Over the past year or so I have purchased the "standard" array of drill bits for drilling out blanks.  I am surprised at how many of them dull rather quickly.
> ...



I think it's the angle and all that good ol' physics stuff that needs to be accounted for.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 28, 2010)

tdjumr said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I would have gotten the 750
> ...



I have the 350x ... it was only $50 and works for 99% of what I do.  However, having seen the big one, I would love to do the split tip and possibly other angles, and I'm limited to 1/2".

Still great for what it is, but if my 350 ever dies, it will be replaced with the 750.


----------



## randyrls (Oct 28, 2010)

Chip;   The Drill Doctor is a love / hate relationship.  You either love it OR hate it.

You have to follow the directions exactly and then it does very well.  But if you don't, the bits will come out more dull than ever.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Oct 28, 2010)

We use one at work to sharpen bits and really really like it. We sharpen up to half inch and drill holes in at least one quarter inch steel. Works great! David


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Oct 28, 2010)

I got my 500x at Lowes.  They are quite often priced at $79.


----------



## soligen (Oct 28, 2010)

I guess I dont know much about drills. How important is the angle adjustmnet?  What would the 118 vs. 135 be used for?


----------



## Chasper (Oct 28, 2010)

Many of my bits used to be brad points, one good sharpening on the Drill Doctor and they are split points.  I like brad points, but I like sharp bits even more.  The 750 is the one you want, many of the larger kits use larger bits than the 500 can sharpen.


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 28, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> I wonder if chucking a bit up in a drill and spinning it against a piece of sandpaper wouldn't be just as good...


It won't.  A drill bit needs a bit of relief behind the cutting edge that spinning it against sandpaper won't give.  The Drill Doctor changes the angle of bit face against the grinding wheel as you twist it to give the necessary relief.

Besides that, I'm with you on it's performance.  I have the 750, and I find that it does resharpen dull bits (and fixes up factory-fresh dull bits), but it does not yield as sharp a bit as one professionally sharpened.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Hubert H (Oct 28, 2010)

I have the 750.  Really like it.  Wish I had bought it sooner.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 29, 2010)

I went out of my way to buy the DD750 then had a shoulder replacement and have not used it yet. :redface: I need to get to work and learn how to use it.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 29, 2010)

I have the DD 750 and love it.  Having sharp drill bits is like having sharp lathe tools.  Working with dull tools is not only frustrating, it's dangerous.  My DD is one of the best purchases I have made for my shop.

Jim Smith


----------



## KenV (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a drill doctor -- and it works better than dull bits, but it is not a precision sharpening gear -- it may be "good nuf".   I still send the good bits that I need to be spot on sharpened out to a tool and die grind shop.   Hands down better outcome and less expensive than a high quality replacement bit.  (Paul Huffman commented on testing one of the drill doctors several years ago --  did not make the grade in a machine shop.)

You can get about 3-4 sharpenings at a tool and die sharpening shop for the price of a new high quality (machinist grade) bit.   If you using home center or Harbor Freight bits, drill doctor will probably get you a better and for sure a more consistent product.

Have not yet seen much on the Tormek drill bit sharpening jigs -- for $200 plus may pay out vs the tool and die shop --  If you have a tormek sitting on the bench.


----------



## Padre (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you all for your input.  

Ken, I have the Grizzly version of the Tormek, so I don't know if the drill bit adapter would work.   WOW! I just checked and the attachment is $255.00.  Wow.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## glycerine (Oct 29, 2010)

I've seen drill bit grinding adapters for about $25 that are to be used with bench grinders.  Have any of you used something like that?


----------



## snyiper (Oct 29, 2010)

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/twistdrillgrindingattachment.pdf

Like this posted by Skiprat.
I have one just not set up yet.


----------



## randyrls (Oct 29, 2010)

snyiper said:


> http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/twistdrillgrindingattachment.pdf
> 
> Like this posted by Skiprat.
> I have one just not set up yet.



I have used this type with a 12" disk sander.  It works very well!  I've never been a fan of putting anything against the side of a grinding wheel unless the wheel was designed for side grinding.  Not recommended.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 30, 2010)

snyiper said:


> http://content.penturners.org/articles/2009/twistdrillgrindingattachment.pdf
> 
> Like this posted by Skiprat.
> I have one just not set up yet.


 
Exactly, just wondering if the drill doctor is that much better than a "manual" jig for a grinder.  I'm cheap and the price can't be beat.


----------



## holmqer (Oct 30, 2010)

soligen said:


> I guess I dont know much about drills. How important is the angle adjustmnet?  What would the 118 vs. 135 be used for?



The material drilled determines which is the better angle. I believe that 135 is better for plastics while 118 is more conventional for steel and wood. (I could have got this reversed, but don't think so)

I think I got the 135 recommendation from an ASME (American Society of Mechanical Engineers) publication.


----------

